# My little black floppy-eared baby!



## ErinMiller (Oct 28, 2011)

So I keep reading its normal for up-down-up-down experiences with ears...So here are some of the phases of my black furchild Ammo! and her big brother Gunner..


Ammo is 4 months tomorrow and weighing 32lbs. 
Gunner is about 8 months and weighs somewhere in the 60-65 range. 

3.5 months 

























then back down at 4 months 







SPIDER-DOG











I am waiting til after she's done teething to tape/glue because I hear they should go up-down for awhile. 

Think it's still possible they will go up on their own? There aren't any big creases or anything.

Regardless, LOVE my rescue babies!! 



"Who rescued who?"


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ha, I love the one eared look! Mine was signalling a right turn for a while. Very pretty dogs


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Both babies are gorgeous, thanks for sharing with us. :wub:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I agree, they're both beautiful!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What beautiful dogs and my husband loves their names!


----------

